# New member



## Witchlady444 (6 mo ago)

New here from Missouri, hello to all witch mom's out there


----------



## Cocomoon (6 mo ago)

What is a witch mom? My daughter has called me a witch before. Does that qualify?


----------



## BeyondRepair007 (Nov 4, 2021)

Welcome to TAM!
<not a momma nor a witchmomma nor a female>


----------



## frenchpaddy (May 31, 2021)

welcome to TAM 


Witchlady444 said:


> New here from Missouri, hello to all witch mom's out there


Your photo does not look like what I expect a Witch lady to look like 
are you into this white witchcraft , is it some type of thing to do with making spells to help people 

When I come across people talking about white witchcraft I think of the tv series from my childhood , I can't think of it name but the witch used to wiggle her nose and the house to get cleaned in a flash, 

It would be handy if you could do that ,


----------



## BeyondRepair007 (Nov 4, 2021)

frenchpaddy said:


> can't think of it name but the witch used to wiggle her nose and the house to get cleaned in a flash,


Bewitched? I loved that show. Didn’t like Darren changing so much though.


----------



## frenchpaddy (May 31, 2021)

BeyondRepair007 said:


> Bewitched


 
*The Lady in the Bottle or 
Jeannie in the bottle *


yes Bewitched I think came later


----------



## BeyondRepair007 (Nov 4, 2021)

frenchpaddy said:


> *The Lady in the Bottle or
> Jeannie in the bottle *
> 
> 
> yes Bewitched I think came later


Oh, that one…”I dream of Jeannie”


----------



## frenchpaddy (May 31, 2021)

BeyondRepair007 said:


> I dream of Jeannie”


----------



## Longtime Hubby (6 mo ago)

BeyondRepair007 said:


> Bewitched? I loved that show. Didn’t like Darren changing so much though.


The first Darren got sick, hence Darren 2


----------



## Cocomoon (6 mo ago)

BeyondRepair007 said:


> Bewitched? I loved that show. Didn’t like Darren changing so much though.


Darrin #1 will always be the true Darrin.


----------



## frenchpaddy (May 31, 2021)

Cocomoon said:


> Darrin #1 will always be the true Darrin.


any number one of first is best , 
In Desperate Housewives Carlos was replaced once and it was not until he came back that Carlos was back


----------



## Longtime Hubby (6 mo ago)

frenchpaddy said:


> any number one of first is best ,
> In Desperate Housewives Carlos was replaced once and it was not until he came back that Carlos was back


I watched the entire series. Two guys? I know he shaved once


----------



## frenchpaddy (May 31, 2021)

Longtime Hubby said:


> I watched the entire series. Two guys? I know he shaved once


 i thought there was a change season 6 you might be right but I thought there was a half season or may be a full season


----------



## RebuildingMe (Aug 18, 2019)

Longtime Hubby said:


> The first Darren got sick, hence Darren 2


I was a big Larry Hagman fan as JR Ewing. I never missed an episode of Dallas.


----------



## Evinrude58 (Jun 16, 2014)




----------



## frenchpaddy (May 31, 2021)

RebuildingMe said:


> I was a big Larry Hagman fan as JR Ewing. I never missed an episode of Dallas.


I loved the JR 
I was suprised he was in Jeannie


----------

